# men versus women



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

I was wondering in everybody's experience, who is harder on a restroom? Men or women?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Women they sit down to do everything and they travel in groups.lol


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> Women they sit down to do everything and they travel in groups.lol


Women squat to do everything, sitting would require their ass to come in contact with the seat.

Drunk men can be pretty rough on a bathroom. Especially at fraternity parties. I've seen urinals torn off the wall and thrown out second story windows


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Women. They're slobs in a public restroom.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

WOMEN they are pigs in public restrooms flushing feminine products or worse just let them lay in toilet disgusting


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

My wife came out of a public washroom
The other day and said that there was a huge "soft ice-cream" S**T just in front of the toilet. Like someone was hovering and missed..... Come on....


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Women. Hands down. I've never seen bloody tampons and shiot on the floor and walls of a men's room. Women are filthy pigs when it comes to the bathroom.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Men of certain color pee all over the toilet with seat down..


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Men of certain color pee all over the toilet with seat down..


Men of all colors pee all over the toilet seat. I've seen bathrooms were it looked like someone walked in and started pissing while walking around in circles.

Still don't hold a candle to women's restroom.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> Men of all colors pee all over the toilet seat. I've seen bathrooms were it looked like someone walked in and started pissing while walking around in circles.
> 
> Still don't hold a candle to women's restroom.


I will take pee on a seat as pee is usually sterile over women's rooms where shiot is everywhere. Between that and tampons, women's rooms become biohazardous in very short order. This is the same opinion shared by many bar owners who are customers of mine. I've installed a few pressure assist toilets in the ladies rooms because of their rampant drain abuse.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Woman get my vote too!
Nasty and will flush ANYTHING!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I feel like the lone dissenting opinion. A few bad ones are giving the majority of us a bad name. I don't doubt what all of you are reporting, but that has not been my experience in visiting public restrooms.

Are you sure it's not those bad mommies that bring their little boys into the ladies room?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MizBiz agrees. ^^^. She says there are things women just won't do in a public bathroom that men would. 

I on the other hand, think it is pretty much a toss up. Each offer up their own nastiness in restrooms they do not have to clean.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Woman don't see a toilet like men. Most guys know there is a pipe connected to a toilet and that pipe goes out to the sewer system.

Woman on the other hand see a toilet as place where anything can be flushed and forgotten including perfume bottles, hoop earrings, hair brushes etc...


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks for the comments. They say there are two women to one man in the USA so in a way a ladies restroom gets twice the use. I think the code may be starting to reflect this. But more importantly where's my two women? I keed, I keed , one is enough and along with that I have three daughters too.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

johnh said:


> thanks for the comments. They say there are two women to one man in the USA so in a way a ladies restroom gets twice the use. I think the code may be starting to reflect this. But more importantly where's my two women? I keed, I keed , one is enough and along with that I have three daughters too.


Where did you hear that?  I thought it was close to 50/50.


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't know where I heard that perhaps a article in a trade journal but I just googled it and it's more like 51% women and 49% men.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

That might apply in the older years. Us men do more stupid stuff to get ourselves killed off. Last words of a *******..."hey y'all! Watch this!!!"


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

Know a guy that got drunk at a bar and actually broke the toilet. Cracked the bowl. Dunno how, he doesn't either. So I'm voting men.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ouch! A lot of fellahs not digging the sisterhood. I have seen some awful mens' rooms and some awful womens' rooms. I am convinced gender is not a determining factor in how neat or sloppy someone is.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Ouch! A lot of fellahs not digging the sisterhood. I have seen some awful mens' rooms and some awful womens' rooms. I am convinced gender is not a determining factor in how neat or sloppy someone is.


OK

Wait until your wife leaves the room and tell us how you really feel, and be honest.:yes:


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Women's room. I've had to re hang many wall hung sinks that women tried to use for bidets.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

If you ask me all commercial restrooms are pretty bad. Can't imagine pulling a bar urinal or toilet to snake it. Luckily I don't get many of those calls cause I would have to pass on 'em..

Men and women are both harder on public restrooms cause they don't have to pay for the problem. I have noticed that the women's bathroom is usually a little cleaner.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

I will abstain from voting. In it's place I will share a little story. 

Once while working in a Dick's sporting goods I had to pull a toilet in a women's restroom. It was just before the store opened and there would be significant traffic. As I had to go to the truck to get some parts I thought it would be wise to barricade the door to prevent anyone from using the restroom before I got back. I didnt want to walk back in on a lady and frighten or embarrass her when I got back.This was the type of layout where there wasnt an actual closing door, but sort of a walk around the wall entrance. I used the caution tape that we use to surround an open ditch while working and other things.. anyway, I didnt just use one or two strips across the door, I used half a roll of the stuff. There wasnt a one inch gap anywhere in the open door frame, a solid wall of yellow.

Now, keep in mind, there are nine... N I N E toilets in this restroom, eight of which are in perfect working order. I took the toilet that needed work, removed it from the stall, set it in the middle of the restroom to strip off the old wax, and clean the flange, tools on it, tools surrounding it, then sealed up the doorway and went to the truck. 

When I returned I was surprised to meet a lady hurriedly rushing past me on her way out of the now demolished barricade. She mumbled a quick.. "sorry" with half a chuckle attached to it. 

No problem I thought.. when you gotta go, you gotta go.

Nope.

For whatever reason on that particular morning, context clues that would normally govern a sane person's behavior werent affecting miss pee pee pants. In her brain it made perfect sense to piss on the ONLY toilet sitting in the middle of the bathroom floor, bypassing the eight other functioning, clean, available toilets that would otherwise appeal to a normal person.

No water in the bowl, now chock full o piss.
Pissed on my tools, piss running out the bottom of the bowl all over the floor.

Ive seen men do a lot of nasty things over the years, but never anything like that.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

smoldrn said:


> Women's room. I've had to re hang many wall hung sinks that women tried to use for bidets.


I could be wrong, but I suspect one may have tried sitting on one while applying make-up. :yes:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

PathMaker said:


> I will abstain from voting. In it's place I will share a little story.
> 
> Once while working in a Dick's sporting goods I had to pull a toilet in a women's restroom. It was just before the store opened and there would be significant traffic. As I had to go to the truck to get some parts I thought it would be wise to barricade the door to prevent anyone from using the restroom before I got back. I didnt want to walk back in on a lady and frighten or embarrass her when I got back.This was the type of layout where there wasnt an actual closing door, but sort of a walk around the wall entrance. I used the caution tape that we use to surround an open ditch while working and other things.. anyway, I didnt just use one or two strips across the door, I used half a roll of the stuff. There wasnt a one inch gap anywhere in the open door frame, a solid wall of yellow.
> 
> ...


Wow!

That's got to be the greatest one I've heard.

Puts to shame the 42x30 blue jeans and undies I pulled out a shiot filled toilet at Target a few years back in the men's restroom. All over the stall walls, sprayed the back ceramic tile wall, it looked like a turd grenade went off in there.

I found out that day that a Skoal can is a tad larger than the outlet of American Standard wall hungs. 

Funny thing is he either bought some more clothes before he painted brown pastels on the walls, or he stole them..

Either way that was one nasty mo fo.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Woman hands down n feet up
I had an after school job cleaning the high school I attended! I had the girls toilets in the main corridor and the guys toilets in the trades block. I thought guys were pigs but the girls toilets were disgusting! These were the days when they had sanitation burners! They would block up the toilets with them, choke the burners n they wouldn't ignite! Some girls were survivalists and make pads up from rolled up rags!
I tried trading my girls toilets for 2 sets of guy toilets n still no takers. The pay was good but I still have flashbacks of cleaning them damn burners out!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> I feel like the lone dissenting opinion. A few bad ones are giving the majority of us a bad name. I don't doubt what all of you are reporting, but that has not been my experience in visiting public restrooms.
> 
> Are you sure it's not those bad mommies that bring their little boys into the ladies room?


If little boys suddenly start using tampons, sure.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> If little boys suddenly start using tampons, sure.


Game...set...match. :laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> If little boys suddenly start using tampons, sure.


If someone would invent a more sanitary way of disposing of them, there would not be an issue. No way I am going to touch the lid on the little metal box attached to the toilet partition. :no:

I refuse to touch public restroom levers too! That's what feet were made for. :yes:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> If someone would invent a more sanitary way of disposing of them, there would not be an issue. No way I am going to touch the lid on the little metal box attached to the toilet partition. :no:
> 
> I refuse to touch public restroom levers too! That's what feet were made for. :yes:


Right there I can tell you aren't a plumber. Keep in mind, most of us here have touched much worse than a flush valve handle. That's part of the reason women's rooms are so much more disgusting. Women hover over the seats, cause flush valve leaks by kicking them, throw tampons against the wall and flush stuff down that would choke a trash compactor. 

Did you guys ever consider that the relationship between disgusting bathrooms is inverse of what you think? Perhaps they are so disgusting because women don't use them properly, not they don't use them properly because they are dirty. 

As far as tampon disposal is concerned, the least sanitary way I can think of to dispose them is to throw them against the wall. That's what apes do when they can't figure a problem out, throw body waste at the wall.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> Right there I can tell you aren't a plumber. Keep in mind, most of us here have touched much worse than a flush valve handle. That's part of the reason women's rooms are so much more disgusting. Women hover over the seats, cause flush valve leaks by kicking them, throw tampons against the wall and flush stuff down that would choke a trash compactor.
> 
> Did you guys ever consider that the relationship between disgusting bathrooms is inverse of what you think? Perhaps they are so disgusting because women don't use them properly, not they don't use them properly because they are dirty.
> 
> As far as tampon disposal is concerned, the least sanitary way I can think of to dispose them is to throw them against the wall. That's what apes do when they can't figure a problem out, throw body waste at the wall.


Now that right there is some funny $hit :thumbup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> most of us here have touched much worse than a flush valve handle.


I touch as little as possible in a public restroom. Be glad for people like me, it is why we have sensor faucets. :yes:



> Women hover over the seats,


One should not hover if they have not mastered the technique. 



> cause flush valve leaks by kicking them,


I have exceptional balance . . . no need to kick. 



> throw tampons against the wall


Over the years, I have visited many restrooms, including the old time gas stations where you had to get a key and go behind the building, and I have never seen the above. That is not normal human behavior - that's an animal and disgusting to boot. If the above threw a used tampon against a wall, and then proceeded to use their hands to flush . . . ewwwwwwww! 



> and flush stuff down that would choke a trash compactor.


Can't fix stupid.



> Did you guys ever consider that the relationship between disgusting bathrooms is inverse of what you think? Perhaps they are so disgusting because women don't use them properly, not they don't use them properly because they are dirty.


They are disgusting because some people have no respect for others. I have seen many women, myself included, wiping excess water and soap off the vanity tops even though we weren't the guilty party.



> As far as tampon disposal is concerned, the least sanitary way I can think of to dispose them is to throw them against the wall. That's what apes do when they can't figure a problem out, throw body waste at the wall.


You are correct, that is animal-like behavior. Not much different than a guy using the urinal as a toilet. 

Cleanliness is next to Godliness.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

We used to do all the plumbing work, service on a boat where the upper level was TGI Friday's and the bottom level was Yateman's Cove. 

Every Thursday night was ladies night, and we'd always get calls 'the next day' for plumbing emergencies or repairs in the women's restroom. 

If you've ever seen that red box they put on medical walls for biohazard materials, that entire room was just that. 

Anything, I mean anything from broken bottles to syringes to broken jewelry to indescribable blood patterns... 

hair, amounts of hair pulled out. Some of the curliest pubic hairs, on the sink. Puke on the mirrors. Mascara, lipstick containers or smashed vials of whatever was the get-high moment of the evening. 


I despised doing those repairs because it was always either toilet related or under the sinks (of course) and no matter what, you felt unclean, even knowing the bottom of your shoes were the only unpreventable contact points. 

I've worked in countless men's restrooms but nothing compares to a woman's restroom after ladies night. NONE.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> We used to do all the plumbing work, service on a boat where the upper level was TGI Friday's and the bottom level was Yateman's Cove.
> 
> Every Thursday night was ladies night, and we'd always get calls 'the next day' for plumbing emergencies or repairs in the women's restroom.
> 
> ...


You must be pretty desprasated to have that job every friaday am..


----------

